# harfleur 1979



## cyp greeky (Sep 1, 2012)

i was 4e engineer on the mv harfleur when she was sold in pusan 1979 does any body know if there are any photos of her any where thanks mick the greek great ship great company t&c harrisons london


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Have you check the Gallery or the Harrison forum. I sailed on the Hartismere, I dont know if they were sisters.


----------



## bugga divino (Jul 18, 2007)

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1083982
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1534726
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1257873
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1257870


----------

